# "America's Gold Deposits".



## Richard36 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

"The History Channel" will have a program on the formation of the Gold Deposits within the USA at 1:00 am Pacific time, 4:00 am Eastern on the morning of March 3rd entitled "America's Gold Deposits".

It played earlier tonight, and it was well worth watching.

I Thought that I would make a post in regard to it, and suggest that all here who have an interest in Prospecting for Nuggets of Native Gold, as well as HardRock ores of Gold, and other Metals, Watch this program.

If you have found my posts on Rocks, Minerals, and Ores to have been interesting, then you should by all means watch it.
The information that it contains will be of immense help to all those who have an interest in prospecting.

Just thought that I would let everyone know about it.

I plan on watching it again myself later on.
If anyone has any Questions in regard to the program, Post them here, and I will do my best to answer them.

Sincerely; Rick, "The Rock Man".


----------



## Palladium (Mar 3, 2010)

Thier is a Geo Tech guy on the show named Richard. I wondered if that was you.


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 3, 2010)

i set the DVR to record it... lost was on


----------



## Irons (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm interested in deposits that History Channel doesn't know about. 8) I prefer Virgin territory.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 3, 2010)

Amen to that Irons.....or is it "oh man"


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 3, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Their is a Geo Tech guy on the show named Richard. I wondered if that was you.



No, it wasn't me, but if you pay attention, that name is common among "Gear Heads", and "Scientists".
Why, I do not Know, but I have noticed that myself. 

Anyway, it was a good program covering how "Hydrothermal Deposits" are formed.

I hope that all who would be interested got a chance to watch it.
Thanks for the replies.

If anyone has a question, comment, or suggestion, make a post.
I will reply.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 28, 2010)

This report is on a Copper Mine close to Jacksonville in Southern Oregon.
30 seconds into the video a "High Grade" seam of Copper ore is shown. The "Blue Seam" is the vein of ore, which is a "Copper Sulfate Mineral", most likely "Chalcanthite".

The Geology of the region is Granitic, and shows heavy weathering of the Iron Bearing Sulfides within the host rock. The iron bearing sulfide would be Iron Pyrite, which is being ate by iron eating bacteria. This converts the sulfur into Sulfuric Acid, and hence the acid runoff. This process also creates the free iron which reacts with the oxygen of the air to create the rust stains on the surrounding rock.

Here's the link if anyone would like to check it out.
http://kdrv.com/news/local/182686

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------

